

What CouchDB brings to HTML5 - swannodette
http://jchrisa.net/drl/_design/sofa/_show/post/What-CouchDB-brings-to-HTML5

======
swannodette
More information for the curious:

[http://jchrisa.net/drl/_design/sofa/_show/post/HTML5-Storage...](http://jchrisa.net/drl/_design/sofa/_show/post/HTML5-Storage-
Continues)

[http://jchrisa.net/drl/_design/sofa/_show/post/The-P2P-Web-p...](http://jchrisa.net/drl/_design/sofa/_show/post/The-P2P-Web-
part-one)

------
n8agrin
Four paragraphs of fluff. The author makes one interesting point I would love
to hear more about, "I think the biggest change will be in our perception of
privacy." but, why? Sadly, they never delve deeper into that topic.

~~~
swannodette
You should read up on CouchDB. CouchDB actually helps preserve privacy.
CouchDB supports P2P style applications- that is you only have to replicate
the data you actually want to share with remote instances. Your data remains
your own and private to your machine.

------
symesc
Whenever I see CouchDB my dyslexia sees DoucheBag.

Related: apologies for my tourette's.

